# 209 Sig's Request.



## StockonStrangle (Jan 3, 2011)

The Request: i want a sick Nate Diaz Signature, Please!

Pic:http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/168773/Nate_Diaz.jpg

Title: The Stockon Strangler

Sub-Text:"209 baby"

more sub text: SS

Colors:Red and White

Size: 519X176.
Avatar:Yes, Please.
All Attempts will be repped, and thanks in advance.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, but you must be a paid member to have a sig. I will reopen this should you decide to become a premium member.


----------

